# Large vertical drop in sewer pipe.



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... *A*,....


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Either will work fine. Don't forget a clean out for the line to the septic.
Use A if your not concerned of future use of a basement B if you are.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Iam 45 man myself love to use them if possible ...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chemman (Apr 2, 2012)

I've got A in my basement and it's been trouble free.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> Iam 45 man myself love to use them if possible ...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


i second that nothing better than a long sweeping turn. :thumbup:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I would go with "A". Reason: With "B" there would be _a chance_ that some type of solid just might not make that 90 degree bend, long sweep or not, and cause a back up of material. IMO: Using the 45's you would be creating a "slide" effect. This would actually allow the material to "rush" down the slope and into the discharge piping better.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Both are code compliant- B is easier to backfill and compact


----------



## Dilznik12 (12 mo ago)

I have a cliff next to the shop I would like to plumb. the sewer line will need to vertically drop and I dont know if there are limitations to the vertical drop height. It would be a 4" pipe at 1/4" per foot and then drop like 8'... is this acceptable? any suggestions?


----------

